
Show HN: I made a API to prevent disposable, non-existent emails - codecors
https://verifier.meetchopra.com
======
mtmail
The "20K joined" is probably untrue for a brand new service and if so should
be removed. It's a default in the website template (another website using the
template: [https://increaseengagement.com/](https://increaseengagement.com/))

------
TheBinaryGuy
Are you using it personally?

